

Local Motors Creates The World’s First 3D Printed Car - thorpus
http://tech.co/local-motors-3d-printed-car-2014-06

======
loopjames
"You wouldn't download a car" takes on a whole new meaning
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmZm8vNHBSU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmZm8vNHBSU))

